

The Lost Horizon Night Market, bespoke experiences in box trucks - cubes
http://missionlocal.org/2010/12/guerrilla-art-night-market-rolls-in-on-trucks-saturday-and-then-disappears/

======
Jun8
This is a brilliant idea! Why isn't it being done in large scale?

~~~
cubes
What do you mean by large scale? The first San Francisco event featured 20
trucks. The most recent Brooklyn one, which is where it originated, had 30.

~~~
Jun8
I meant in more places, e.g. Chicago. This is the first time I've ever heard
of this. Is there a site where I can check the schedules?

~~~
cubes
It's kind of organized ad hoc. If you're interested in putting one on, I'd
suggest contacting the organizers. :)

